# hifi/tv möbel



## cMPhoeniX (25. März 2012)

*hifi/tv möbel*

hallo,

ich bin gerade verzweifelt auf der suche nach einem tv-tisch, auf dem ein 40" tv und darunter ein onkyo nr509 receiver platz haben. der receiver ist  435Bx328Tx173,5H aber damit er luft bekommt sollte denke ich das fach schon so 20-22 hoch sein. genau da ist das problem.

bilder eurer TV-installation sehe ich natürlich auch gerne (rein egoistisch zur inspiration)

achja, viel kosten sollte das ding eigentlich nicht  stabil und möglichst kein glas. nicht breiter als 130-140cm


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2012)

*AW: hifi/tv möbel*

Warum besorgst du dir nichtz ein Sideboard oder ähnlich und hängst den Gucki an die Wand. Kabel kann man per Kabelkanal kaschieren.


----------



## cMPhoeniX (25. März 2012)

*AW: hifi/tv möbel*

was ist ein sideboard, was brauche ich für die wandmontage/was kostets und wo gibts kabelkanal?

ein ganz einfacher holztisch mit 1 fach fürn AVreceiver schien mir da einfacher. aber ich finde keinen ?!


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2012)

*AW: hifi/tv möbel*

Was kannst/willst Du denn ausgeben? Du könntest auch selber was bauen, mein TV-Rack - siehe Bild im Anhang - ist 120m breit und hat ca 30€ gekostet (Regalböden passen im Baumarkt zuschneiden lassen, ca20 SPAX-Schrauben, einige Regalboden-Propfen als Halterung...) 

Den mittleren Bereich kannst Du dann so bemessen, dass er für den Receiver passt, also zB nur einen Regalboden statt wie bei mir zwei. bzw. ganz allgemein kannst Du Länge, Höhe usw. selber "designen" 


ODer zB mal bei ikea schauen und dann nachsehen, wieviel PLatz es für einen Receiver gibt bzw. ob man bei Bedarf einen der Böden weglassen kann für mehr Platz, zB: LINNARP TV-Bank - IKEA oder BESTÅ Aufbewkomb.+Türen/Schubladen - schwarzbraun - IKEA


----------

